# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  продам УФ лампы,кврцевую трубку

## kai ph

продам УФ лампы UN 40 OB 365.729,UN 60 OB 366,460.отработали 8000 часов.т.к. параметры неизвестны-продаются по цене кварцевого стекла:диаметр 15 мм,толщина стенки~1,2 мм,длина 800мм и 1350мм.цена 60грн и 100грн соответственно.возможен торг. тел 067 606 90 68

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## Виталик_03

фото можно?

----------


## kai ph



----------


## Виталик_03

а на какую квадратуру, цоколь есть?

----------


## kai ph

цоколя нет,эти лампы использовались в УФ воздушных фильтрах и устанавливались в вент-каналах.если использовать их как облучатель-игра не стоит свеч-им служить осталось совсем не много(поэтому и продаю как стекло)

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## Амброзий Иванович

Эти лампы очень злые. Я от них как-то раз пострадал даже. )

----------


## kai ph

я сомневаюсь,что именно от этих,хотя,конечно,УФ излучение ещё та ангина.

----------


## Амброзий Иванович

Они коварны и обманчивы. Та которая меня покарала была вставлена в настольную лампу. Я об этом не был предупрежден и в итоге дня три мучился. Глаза адски болели. Закапывал каждые пять минут. ))) Хорошо что сетчатку не спалил.)

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## YYoo

а в чем же тогда прикол вашего стекла????? если они уже отработали, зачем они вообще нужны???

----------


## kai ph

прикол в том,что стекло используется для изготавления иделий работающих в уф излучении(в измерительных приборах),других уф ламп(ведь стекло не изнашивается,на сколько я знаю)

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------


## sunyun

интересуют!

----------


## kai ph

ап

----------

